# Wee Wishbone



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have recently received 3 naturals in trades. On reflection, I realized that it has been over 40 years since I made a natural, so I decided to try my hand.

Victoria is often referred to as the city of gardens, because so many folks here like to garden. Every spring, many people are out cleaning up their gardens after the winter, and part of the clean up often involves pruning bushes and trees. The trimmings are often just left on the boulevard for the city chipper trucks. So I have been keeping my eyes peeled and picking up likely looking forks. I prefer compact slingshots, so the forks I have selected have not been overly large.

I wanted to start my re-aquantence with naturals with a very simple project. One of the forks I picked up was cut off of a large rhododendron. I dried it in the microwave and then set to work to make a simple little natural. I stripped the bark and did a bit of carving to make the fork symmetric. Then I set to work with files and sandpaper. Finally, I finished it with 3 coats of polyurethane. Here is the finished fork before banding it.










After finshing it, I noted that where I had removed a couple of side shoots, there now appeared the head of an owl just below where the forks join! I banded it with Alliance 105s to give it a traditional look.










I do not shoot hammer style, so I was able to make it quite compact. It shoots very comfortably with a finger hook and thumb brace. Several of my friends remarked that it looks like bone. So I decided to call it my Wee Wishbone. Hope you like it!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Very subtle good looks there, Charles. Simple and classic.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Really nice naturals there Charles! I love the oriental writing on them as well, really sets them apart.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very good work Charles. The owl resembles a japanese word. I like the color the wood too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got to get me some rhododendron . It really makes a beautiful natural.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice little shooter Charles, you did a nice finish on it love your makers mark


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice sir. Good job.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I will have to try something fancier for the next one.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice one Charles!


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice. Love the owl!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Say... where are you getting your Alliance 107's from? I tried to order off Amazon but shipping was the same or more than
the price of the bands so I declined. Staples up here don't carry them just in the US.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

I was going to say you are a natural at naturals, but that's a bit too cheesy. Gouda job.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice job Charles looks really good


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sean said:


> Say... where are you getting your Alliance 107's from? I tried to order off Amazon but shipping was the same or more than
> the price of the bands so I declined. Staples up here don't carry them just in the US.


I have tested the Sparco brand against Alliance, and if anything the Sparcos are a bit faster. You can get them from Office Depot:

http://www.officedepot.ca/Rubber-Bands/Sparco-Pure-Rubber-Bands-2507504.asp

http://www.officedepot.ca/Rubber-Bands/Sparco-Pure-Rubber-Bands-2505504.asp

The 105s are just about the right length with no waste. The 107s are a bit long unless you want to shoot 3/4 butterfly.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That is superb Charles! I think that polishjust about takes the cake for me! How does she shoot?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that looks great, charles! i like the little simple ones like that one.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that's stunning, had to look twice but its hooting there for sure


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again, everyone. I shot about 10-15 shots just get familiar with it. I then went 5 for 5 on a 3 inch square target at 10 meters. For me that is pretty good.

By the way, it is not evident in the photo, but I cut the band holes in the pouch in the shape of a squashed circle, so the bands are pulling against flat leather, rather than riding in a circular hole. I got the idea from some one else recently on the forum, but cannot find it at the moment ... whoever you are, thanks!!! At each end of the pouch, I just punched two holes side by side and use an Xacto knife to cut the bit between the two holes.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Very well done Sir Charles........


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That,s mostly all i make is naturals, but sometimes i make a board cut now and then! Love your work, great job!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

catburn said:


> I was going to say you are a natural at naturals, but that's a bit too cheesy. Gouda job.


Ouch, ouch, ouch ....









Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Charles,

What a great-looking rhodo natty!! You've got the touch, my friend.

And I am a 105/107 fan.

Don't let 40 years go by till the next one!!!

WD40


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Clean and simple, but a great one

Really like it.


----------



## Sting 73 (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice.I like it


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Charls, that is very nice fork!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Good one Charles. I've been picking up alot of naturals. There all just sitting there in various stages of dryingness...
No Internet or workshop at moment but working on it.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rapier said:


> Good one Charles. I've been picking up alot of naturals. There all just sitting there in various stages of dryingness...
> No Internet or workshop at moment but working on it.
> 
> Hype~X Australia


Hope you get your situation sorted out soon so you can get back to making slingshots!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Old school style ,excellent charles very nice


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

just to think that little branch would have been left to rot if you didn't pick it up and give it the artistic touch shown here, the fork appreciates the crafter and owner, just as the owner appreciates the fork right back, what a beautiful bond


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

That is one of the best naturals i saw. Beautyful work Charles.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Yeah Charles very frustrating not having a proper workshop. I got all my tools and junk stacked up in dads extremely messy workshop but have cleared just enough space on a bench to do stuff. Can't find a bloody thing when I need it. Very grumpy


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Perfect natural sir! It don't get no better than that!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles, that's my kind of fork. You did a good job on that. Really like the Rhodie too.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Charles,
you got a real keeper there mate, well done,

Also just a heads up to the people who dont know but that oriental lettering is actually a lineart drawing of charles's profile. I love that little logo.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice one Charles!

I do like the Rhododendron.

I might bring a few dried Rhodo frames to ECST to trade

Bill


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Once again, thanks to everyone for your most kind comments. I have had a lot of fun shooting this one the last few days.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That's one of the most beautiful shooters I have ever seen! Spectacular work Charles.

-f00bs


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Beautiful little slingshot Charles. It is always fun building a slingshot from a shrub. Rhody is such a nice wood and so strong for its size. It is so easy to think in terms of trees but Rhododendron, Boxwood, Huckleberry, Salal and Laurel are all favorites of mine. I'm certain there are other equally good "shrubs" throughout the world. Our local Pacific NW has so much.


----------

